# Driven: 2007 Audi S6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Consider the position of Audi’s new S6 and the predicament in which the Audi brand finds itself in the American marketplace. A case can be made that the situations are surprisingly parallel. Like the entire Audi brand, the S6 has matured, yet is lagging somewhat in visibility compared to its German rivals. Also like the brand itself, the S6 must stand on its own, continuing to appeal to the traditional Audiphile, yet still catch the eye of those who’ve never owned or even considered a car with those four chrome rings affixed to the grille. 
* Full Story *


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Audi S6 ([email protected])*

How refreshing is Brilliant Red S6. I have seen a couple of new S6s on the road, all of them are either grey or silver.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Audi S6 ([email protected])*

An LED light for each cylinder huh? Gotta love those wheels, very ornate but not too busy. Yeah the Avant would have been sweet... maybe they'll do an RS6 Avant. Interesting that the S6 V10 variant packs more torque than the Gallardo version. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Audi S6 (Der Audidude)*

yeah, also interesting that it's the same torque as the S8 and at a lower RPM. So the torquiest of all four compared in our article.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Audi S6 (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_How refreshing is Brilliant Red S6. I have seen a couple of new S6s on the road, all of them are either grey or silver.

Seconded. What a beaut!
Also, great photography, guys. Keep up the good work.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Audi S6 (GLI_Man)*

is this the same engine as the s8?


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Audi S6 (navybean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navybean* »_is this the same engine as the s8?

There are differences in the programming and exhaust, but, yes.
George, it has 435hp, not 410, and peak torque is from 3000-4000 rpm.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Audi S6 (GTX141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTX141* »_
There are differences in the programming and exhaust, but, yes.
George, it has 435hp, not 410, and peak torque is from 3000-4000 rpm.









I must have gotten bad info.







Or I screwed up. I'll go back and fix. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Audi S6 ([email protected])*

I *love* this car!


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Audi S6 (155VERT83)*

I sat in one in September at the Audi Forum in Munich. It was an awesome experience just sitting in it and admiring all the details. I'd love a test drive!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, it had nothing on the S8 they had around the corner in a separate room.


----------



## ach60 (Aug 11, 2005)

Clearly I'm missing the point.
This car is over weight by 600 to 1000 pounds.
New Audis just keep getting fatter and fatter.
I admit this car is fast, but this car on a diet would be scary fast.
Pushing 2 1/4 tons od Audi through traffect does not sound like entertainment to me.
Light and nimble are two words that seem to have disappeared from the designers handbook, and I think that is too bad.


----------



## gravitymachine (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (ach60)*

This car is incredible. And I so love this interior. It's about as over-the-top as audi production interiors get, and it looks so cool.


----------



## dashawshot (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: (gravitymachine)*

Any chances of a true manual being offered?


----------



## JonReedy12345 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (ach60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ach60* »_Clearly I'm missing the point.
This car is over weight by 600 to 1000 pounds.
New Audis just keep getting fatter and fatter.
I admit this car is fast, but this car on a diet would be scary fast.
Pushing 2 1/4 tons od Audi through traffect does not sound like entertainment to me.
Light and nimble are two words that seem to have disappeared from the designers handbook, and I think that is too bad.

Clearly you are. If you want light and nimble buy a mini or a go kart. This is not a "street racer" it's a limited sport version of a very comfortable and very well appointed saloon. The purpose of a vehicle like this is the have the utmost in daily comfort and driveability...it just so happens this happens to have some serious power under the hood.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (dashawshot)*

Say one this weekend at the dealership and the wheels are gross. Not something that I expected of Audi. They always made great looking wheels... 
I'll take a 3.0 TDI Avant in 6-SPD manual in that exact color but with these 19" BBS wheel options.


----------



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (1Point8TDan)*

That is soooo hot.


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (JonReedy12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonReedy12345* »_
Clearly you are. If you want light and nimble buy a mini or a go kart. This is not a "street racer" it's a limited sport version of a very comfortable and very well appointed saloon. The purpose of a vehicle like this is the have the utmost in daily comfort and driveability...it just so happens this happens to have some serious power under the hood. 


You hit iot right on the head.
I've spent about a week in both the RS and the S6. I am a die-hard manual guy, and love cutting corners with exacto knives. That being said, I'd actually buy an S6 before I'd buy an RS.
It requires NO effort to drive this car fast. Anything above 2500 rpm, this thing is an absolute monster. The RS needs at least 4500 to have any real thrust. The S6 has about 85% of the RS's grip. Its more prone to push than the RS, but the limits are still hogh, and the new 40/60 has really improved the cars response in turns. 
The V10 sounds incredible. Very deep, and more refined than the RS. And, believe it or not, the automatic in it is actually very good. In manual mode, it downshifts very fast, and matches revs like a DSG. The ONLY problem I found with th edrivetrain is that is accelerates SO fast in 1st gear, the computer sometimes cant keep up, and it'll hang on te limiter for a split second before it shifts for second. It happens only about 25% of the time when romping through 1st. 
For the same price as an RS (S6 was $79K RS was $74K), the S6 is MUCH better of a daily driver than the RS with about 85% of the handling, more acceleration, and a LOT mor eroom and comfort.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (GTX141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTX141* »_

You hit iot right on the head.
I've spent about a week in both the RS and the S6. I am a die-hard manual guy, and love cutting corners with exacto knives. That being said, I'd actually buy an S6 before I'd buy an RS.
It requires NO effort to drive this car fast. Anything above 2500 rpm, this thing is an absolute monster. The RS needs at least 4500 to have any real thrust. The S6 has about 85% of the RS's grip. Its more prone to push than the RS, but the limits are still hogh, and the new 40/60 has really improved the cars response in turns. 
The V10 sounds incredible. Very deep, and more refined than the RS. And, believe it or not, the automatic in it is actually very good. In manual mode, it downshifts very fast, and matches revs like a DSG. The ONLY problem I found with th edrivetrain is that is accelerates SO fast in 1st gear, the computer sometimes cant keep up, and it'll hang on te limiter for a split second before it shifts for second. It happens only about 25% of the time when romping through 1st. 
For the same price as an RS (S6 was $79K RS was $74K), the S6 is MUCH better of a daily driver than the RS with about 85% of the handling, more acceleration, and a LOT mor eroom and comfort.

Thanks for the input.







Nice driving impressions BTW.


----------



## tkao2025 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Audi S6 ([email protected])*

Just joined the forum and wanted to give my 2 cents. I had ordered an RS4 back in August after having driven one. Although I thought it was not the most practical car, I just fell in love with the speed and sound of the car. The production kept on getting delayed and one day I went to the dealership and saw this gorgeous S6 Phantom black. After thought and consideration and test driving an A6 4.2, I pulled the trigger on the S6 instead. The RS4 is defenitely a fast and fun car, but for everyday drivability the S6 wins hands down. The interior is supremely done. The seats alone are worth the extra money. The RS4 was an emontional buy, while the S6 for me was the smarter choice. As some one said on this forum, this car is made for everyday comfort with enough power and handling should you need it. My S6 will not be used on the track and so if I wanted a fast track car I would probably have chosen the RS4.


----------



## bodeh6 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (dashawshot)*

A really manual would be awesome.


----------



## ROCK AND ROLL CHEVY (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Audi S6 (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_How refreshing is Brilliant Red S6

It's somewhat refreshing, but nowhere near as refreshing as a cold beer on a hot summer's day.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Audi S6 (tkao2025)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tkao2025* »_Just joined the forum and wanted to give my 2 cents. I had ordered an RS4 back in August after having driven one. Although I thought it was not the most practical car, I just fell in love with the speed and sound of the car. The production kept on getting delayed and one day I went to the dealership and saw this gorgeous S6 Phantom black. After thought and consideration and test driving an A6 4.2, I pulled the trigger on the S6 instead. The RS4 is defenitely a fast and fun car, but for everyday drivability the S6 wins hands down. The interior is supremely done. The seats alone are worth the extra money. The RS4 was an emontional buy, while the S6 for me was the smarter choice. As some one said on this forum, this car is made for everyday comfort with enough power and handling should you need it. My S6 will not be used on the track and so if I wanted a fast track car I would probably have chosen the RS4.

Welcome to the forum. I echo your impressions 100%. I like the RS 4 alot, but I think I'd buy the S6 if I were choosing in that price bracket. If it were a wagon, that'd be all the sweeter.


----------



## Spolish (Sep 1, 2006)

No need for a real manual, as the guy above said this thing flies, if you had a real manual you would spend all your time changing gear since it bounces up the revs so much.
1st gear is only for insane take-offs, mine starts most of the time in 2nd.
The noise is something to behold!


----------



## Hitman (Jul 26, 1999)

*Used*

can't find a working thread on these cars...
There is a 07 at a local dealer with 40K, asking $48K... Great shape, interior looks unused.
Need help, thoughts, suggestions... How many were sent stateside of this model? 
Anything you can supply in way of info or help is much appreciated.


----------

